# 5 minutes in Javea and already a €60 fine



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Arrived and parked up on the road next to the small patch of waste ground, got out to see if any spaces, got back to MH and there is a fine under the wiper. Fined for parking in mutiple spaces.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Yep. 
You'll get fined if you get caught blocking several car-sized marked out spaces with a large van/lorry/motorhome. 
If there are parking space lines marked, you've got to park your vehicle within the space indicated by those lines.
Solution is to find bigger marked bays, or park at roadside edge etc where there are no specific bays marked.

Have a good look at your parking ticket, as usually there's a discount if you pay within 'X' days.
(Or you could just hightail it if you're in a GB registered vehicle and are feeling like being an outlaw, as it'll only be a local council fine........)


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Catch me if you can?.....


Ray.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds like a good place to move on from....... now!

Alan


----------

